# Does anyone own a Felt Z6?



## Atyl1972 (15 Jun 2011)

guys I'm about to get a felt Z6, or at the very least try it can anyone shed any light if they have had one or know anyone with this bike, thanks in advance guys

cheers


----------



## xxmimixx (15 Jun 2011)

I was considering this but even with thorough googling couldnt find any usuful feedback from owners, not reviews.
The fact that apparently the frame has a weight limit of 16st also put me off (not that I weight 16st) but it just made me feel less comfortable about the 'strenght', so didnt get it

It does look nice though


----------



## Atyl1972 (15 Jun 2011)

Hi, thanks but the weight limit is actually 18st not 16 so theres a little leeway, i am 15st 9lbs ( not for long though i hope ) and that was my main question but having contacted felt themselves they assured me of the limit..


xxmimixx said:


> I was considering this but even with thorough googling couldn't find any useful feedback from owners, not reviews.
> The fact that apparently the frame has a weight limit of 16st also put me off (not that I weight 16st) but it just made me feel less comfortable about the 'strength', so didn't get it
> 
> It does look nice though


----------



## xxmimixx (15 Jun 2011)

thanks for the correction I didnt mean to mislead you, I just remember reading about the weight restriction but got the limit wrong


----------



## Atyl1972 (15 Jun 2011)

No worries dude, and thanks for the reply....


xxmimixx said:


> thanks for the correction I didnt mean to mislead you, I just remember reading about the weight restriction but got the limit wrong


----------



## Banjo (15 Jun 2011)

Never owned one but would consider one if I needed to replace my Scott for any reason. Compact chainset and 11 to 28 cassette combined with light weight should be good on hills. 32 sp[oke wheels should be sturdy, Seems reasonably priced for full carbon bike with 105 stuff. And looks good.


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Jun 2011)

Atyl1972 said:


> Hi, thanks but the weight limit is actually 18st




Have you checked this recently? Only asking as I emailed Felt when I was going to buy an AR2, and Felt told me the weight limit was 16 stones.


----------



## Atyl1972 (15 Jun 2011)

yeah man checked today in yate in bristol where they stock their bikes, a bloke there told me that its rubbish that it weight restricts to just 16st, the guy was telling me that he has got a AR2 or 3 and he was over 16st, even the wheels were fine, its a statement that felt have to make i suppose, Ive heard that if you're 90kg or over then you have to check how true the wheels are, but with a 32 spoker shouldn't see any probs then, well anyways I'm not 16st and i hope to lose what Ive got already,lol...not sure about the orangyness......


smokeysmoo said:


> Have you checked this recently? Only asking as I emailed Felt when I was going to buy an AR2, and Felt told me the weight limit was 16 stones.


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Jun 2011)

Atyl1972 said:


> yeah man checked today in yate in bristol where they stock their bikes, a bloke there told me that its rubbish that it weight restricts to just 16st, the guy was telling me that he has got a AR2 or 3 and he was over 16st, even the wheels were fine, its a statement that felt have to make i suppose, Ive heard that if you're 90kg or over then you have to check how true the wheels are, but with a 32 spoker shouldn't see any probs then, well anyways I'm not 16st and i hope to lose what Ive got already,lol...not sure about the orangyness......



If you're happy with that then that's fine, but personally I'd rather take Felt's word on the subject, and there reply to me was 16 stone max. If it hadn't been I'd have bought an AR2, but after their reply, I didn't.
Ride safe


----------



## Atyl1972 (16 Jun 2011)

It was felt that i contacted at yate in bristol, its the wheels that may be a issue and not the frame, they may need truing sooner depending on your weight 


smokeysmoo said:


> If you're happy with that then that's fine, but personally I'd rather take Felt's word on the subject, and there reply to me was 16 stone max. If it hadn't been I'd have bought an AR2, but after their reply, I didn't.
> Ride safe


----------



## xxmimixx (16 Jun 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> Have you checked this recently? Only asking as I emailed Felt when I was going to buy an AR2, and Felt told me the weight limit was 16 stones.



Ahh this is where I read it!!


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Jun 2011)

Atyl1972 said:


> It was felt that i contacted at yate in bristol, its the wheels that may be a issue and not the frame, they may need truing sooner depending on your weight



You've contacted Saddleback who are the UK distibutor, whereas I actually contacted Felt directly, but no matter.

I'm just relating what Felt told me, I enquired specifically about the AR2, but their response was that their frames, (not AR2 specific), were restricted to 16 stones. Perhaps they've changed their minds, or perhaps thet can't make their minds up? 

It was around 12 months ago that I contacted them though, but they still sell the same bikes now that they did then, (in the main). For the record, most manufactuers don't have any weight limits, yes components are a seperate issue, but most components are far cheaper to replace than a frame anyway. So, two bikes at the same price point, one with a weight limit, one without, there's only one I'd spend my money on


----------



## Atyl1972 (16 Jun 2011)

ok, do you think that its because of the AR2 and the way the carbon frame is weaved, anyways its a gamble i know but I'm awaiting it to arrive at my LBS to at the very least look at then I'll make my mind up, but they are nice looking bikes IMHO and the thing is i like the LBS, you know when you get that feeling when you meet the owner and they go out of their way to get a deal for you, the price on wiggle is £1080 and without me asking anything, he gets on the phone to saddleback and ask them for a deal for me, yes its cheaper on wiggle however, when the cost of free servicing x 3 and free fitment, its worth the extra few quid, so i shall wait n see what it brings, hopefully its not as orange as it is on wiggle,lol..the AR frame is pretty orange but its really nice though, got me Asgard shed today, wow what a storage unit though....


smokeysmoo said:


> You've contacted Saddleback who are the UK distributor, whereas I actually contacted Felt directly, but no matter.
> 
> I'm just relating what Felt told me, I enquired specifically about the AR2, but their response was that their frames, (not AR2 specific), were restricted to 16 stones. Perhaps they've changed their minds, or perhaps thet can't make their minds up?
> 
> It was around 12 months ago that I contacted them though, but they still sell the same bikes now that they did then, (in the main). For the record, most manufactures don't have any weight limits, yes components are a seperate issue, but most components are far cheaper to replace than a frame anyway. So, two bikes at the same price point, one with a weight limit, one without, there's only one I'd spend my money on


----------



## Chris.IOW (16 Jun 2011)

Atyl1972 said:


> ok, do you think that its because of the AR2 and the way the carbon frame is weaved, anyways its a gamble i know but I'm awaiting it to arrive at my LBS to at the very least look at then I'll make my mind up, but they are nice looking bikes IMHO and the thing is i like the LBS, you know when you get that feeling when you meet the owner and they go out of their way to get a deal for you, the price on wiggle is £1080 and without me asking anything, he gets on the phone to saddleback and ask them for a deal for me, yes its cheaper on wiggle however, when the cost of free servicing x 3 and free fitment, its worth the extra few quid, so i shall wait n see what it brings, hopefully its not as orange as it is on wiggle,lol..the AR frame is pretty orange but its really nice though, got me Asgard shed today, wow what a storage unit though....



Have you ridden the bike? Just wondering what you thought of the gear shifters, The Felt was one I considered for my next bike but I was a little put off by the design of the gear shifters. I've only seen pictures on the internet so far so might not be so put off when I see them for real.


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Jun 2011)

Really hope you like it. In my experience, bikes ALWAYS look miles better in the flesh, pictures never really do them justice and colours can be very misleading.

I was gutted at the time that I couldn't get the Felt AR2, but I'm completely over it now as I've now gone anti-carbon anyway so everything worked out.

Don't forget to post some pics if you decide to get it


----------



## Atyl1972 (16 Jun 2011)

the f95 i seen the gears were very 'clunky' but the Z6 is meant to be more refined as its a 105 groupset and i quite like the micro shifters personally, they feel nice and it saves shifting the complete break lever too..., ill let you know when i see it next week...


Chris.IOW said:


> Have you ridden the bike? Just wondering what you thought of the gear shifters, The Felt was one I considered for my next bike but I was a little put off by the design of the gear shifters. I've only seen pictures on the internet so far so might not be so put off when I see them for real.


----------



## Atyl1972 (16 Jun 2011)

will deffo do that mate, id like to see what you've got too, so post me some if you can....


smokeysmoo said:


> Really hope you like it. In my experience, bikes ALWAYS look miles better in the flesh, pictures never really do them justice and colours can be very misleading.
> 
> I was gutted at the time that I couldn't get the Felt AR2, but I'm completely over it now as I've now gone anti-carbon anyway so everything worked out.
> 
> Don't forget to post some pics if you decide to get it


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Jun 2011)

Morning mate, my bikes are generally scattered around the site in various 'show us your.....' threads, but you can view them together HERE


----------



## Atyl1972 (17 Jun 2011)

very nice mate, very nice, i love the focus bikes for looks both road and cyclo-x, which do you prefer out of all the bikes you have, cannondale no doubt....the stealth beast as i see it.lol 


smokeysmoo said:


> Morning mate, my bikes are generally scattered around the site in various 'show us your.....' threads, but you can view them together HERE


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Jun 2011)

Atyl1972 said:


> very nice mate, very nice, i love the focus bikes for looks both road and cyclo-x, which do you prefer out of all the bikes you have, cannondale no doubt....the stealth beast as i see it.lol



Each one brings something different to the table. The C'dale is just a weekend beasty fly machine, the CX bike will go almost anywhere I want it too and the fixed is my perfect commuter. 

The Cayo no longer looks like that TBH. I'm waiting to get it back after Focus replaced the frameset under warranty after I found a paint imperfection. To be honest I was surprised they agreed to replace it, but, never look a gift horse in the mouth as they say.

Trouble is, Wiggle are being a bit arsey now and bouncing my emails and not returning it whenI asked them. Seems strange for them, but perhaps there is more truth in the Halfords/Wiggle rumours than we think


----------



## Atyl1972 (18 Jun 2011)

I have to be honest whenever i have contacted wiggle and believe me lately, it has been countless times...they have always always replied, maybe pre-sale and not post-sale not sure as i have only bought exposure lights off them so far, but yes to me that also sounds strange, three bikes for every occasion, cool man...thought i would have been contacted by now to go n see the Felt, but nope not yet,lol


smokeysmoo said:


> Each one brings something different to the table. The C'dale is just a weekend beasty fly machine, the CX bike will go almost anywhere I want it too and the fixed is my perfect commuter.
> 
> The Cayo no longer looks like that TBH. I'm waiting to get it back after Focus replaced the frameset under warranty after I found a paint imperfection. To be honest I was surprised they agreed to replace it, but, never look a gift horse in the mouth as they say.
> 
> Trouble is, Wiggle are being a bit arsey now and bouncing my emails and not returning it when asked them. Seems strange for them, but perhaps there is more truth in the Hal fords/Wiggle rumours than we think


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Jun 2011)

I've dealt with Wiggle for years now, and I have previously never had anything but the upmost praise for everything they did, every transaction was perfect, to the extent that I've qualified for platinum discount for at least the last 3 years as I bought so much from them!

They have really only got one chance left to recover my own situation, after that I'm finished with them, (well I will be when I get my frigging bike back!), and that's really sad IMHO. I have aways defended them, even though their prices on the whole seem to now be higher than their rivals, the customer service always swung it for me. 

So it really is a shame that all that good work can be undone so quickly


----------



## Atyl1972 (19 Jun 2011)

yeah thats the problem if you have excellent dealings with someone for a very long time then all of a sudden, some human error or computer screw up totally puts you off then forever and totally changes the outlook on the site/company, hope you get it sorted mate 


smokeysmoo said:


> I've dealt with Wiggle for years now, and I have previously never had anything but the upmost praise for everything they did, every transaction was perfect, to the extent that I've qualified for platinum discount for at least the last 3 years as I bought so much from them!
> 
> They have really only got one chance left to recover my own situation, after that I'm finished with them, (well I will be when I get my frigging bike back!), and that's really sad IMHO. I have aways defended them, even though their prices on the whole seem to now be higher than their rivals, the customer service always swung it for me.
> 
> So it really is a shame that all that good work can be undone so quickly


----------



## ShaunGo5 (21 Mar 2012)

I purchased the 2011 Felt Z6 in April of 2011. This is my first high end carbon road bike and only my 3rd season of riding. Overall I would give the bike an A. The frame is well built, light, (I have the carbon, orange, and white paint) and responsive. The crankshaft, breaks, and shifters are stock parts, while the rear derailer is shimano 105. The wheels and tires (mavic, and vittoria) are really a nice compliment to the frame. I have put 500 +/- miles on the bike in less than year, and it's comfortable, durable, and good value for money. The only thing that I would change is putting on the matching shimano 105 complete set to complement the 105 parts already on the bike, but you're looking at another $800-$1000 before labor. I tested out various Scott, Look, Trek, Specialized, and Cervelo models before choosing the FELT Z6. I know I am late to the conversation, but if it helps, I highly recommend the bike. If you live in the CT/ NY metro area, shoot me an e-mail and I can recommend you to the shop where I bought my bike- they're a pretty amazing shop.

Also side note about the weight. The Z6 can hold up to 18st (252 iLB's). I am at 16st currently looking to drop to 14st by August. I started my 2012 season last week and I am building up my rides. This week I have done a 19.7 MILE and 20.9 MILE ride.


----------



## Psyclist (21 Mar 2012)

ShaunGo5 said:


> I purchased the 2011 Felt Z6 in April of 2011. This is my first high end carbon road bike and only my 3rd season of riding. Overall I would give the bike an A. The frame is well built, light, (I have the carbon, orange, and white paint) and responsive. The crankshaft, breaks, and shifters are stock parts, while the rear derailer is shimano 105. The wheels and tires (mavic, and vittoria) are really a nice compliment to the frame. I have put 500 +/- miles on the bike in less than year, and it's comfortable, durable, and good value for money. *The only thing that I would change is putting on the matching shimano 105 complete set to complement the 105 parts already*


 
Any reason you changed to 105 components as opposed to Microshift?

I've just been sent some Forte Carbon shifters (re-labelled Microshift Arsis) from the U.S from a friend to upgrade from my Shimano 2300 and am curious as to it's quality?

I'm on a budget and my Microshift groupo will be as light as Rival or Ultegra but for less.

Thanks.


----------



## ShaunGo5 (21 Mar 2012)

I haven't made the upgrades yet. I am quite happy with the equipment on the bike, I am just thinking down the line to getting something lighter and cleaner on the bike. The microshift is actually really great, 1 lever under the break to shift down and a button to shift up. The only time I use the smaller ring on crankshaft is if climbing a hill. I myself am quite curious what the best complete component set would be. Carbon is obviously lighter, but I worry about it's durability.


----------



## Speedywheelsjeans (21 Mar 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> If you're happy with that then that's fine, but personally I'd rather take Felt's word on the subject, and there reply to me was 16 stone max. If it hadn't been I'd have bought an AR2, but after their reply, I didn't.
> Ride safe


 
Engineers calculate limits based on material fatigue over time. below 16st your probably in the <1% frame failure category over 16 stone your in the >1% frame failure category. Engineers who designed the frame know what they are talking about, bike shop guys likely wont. Im with smokey on this one.


----------

